# grafischeer Editor für Ablaufkette/Steuerung



## s-valve (16 August 2005)

Hallo Allerseitz,

ich suche einen Editor um grafischen darstellen einer Aublaufkette.
Manche machen es in Excel, mit Word oder mit Graph7. 
Gibt es vlt. ein (Freeware-) Tool womit man das sauber zeichnen kann?
Portieren als Ablaufsteuerung möchte ich die Kette nicht unbedingt - es geht nur um das zeichnen der Kettenstruktur.

Und noch ein Zusatz, vlt. etwas naiv, aber weiß jemand was Ablaufkette als techn. Begriff auf Englisch heißt - habe schon im Internet nach möglichen Begrifflichkeiten gesucht aber keines hat zu einem Programm nach den o.g. Funktionen geführt.

MfG Martin


----------



## volker (16 August 2005)

*flowchart*

google mal nach 'flowchart freeware'. da findest du satt.
z.b. 
http://www.bigload.de/programm-details-3879.php


zu 2
http://dict.leo.org/
 sequence cascade   die Ablaufkette


----------



## dalbi (27 August 2005)

Hallo,

auf http://www.meesoft.com/ gibt es das Programm Diagramm Designer (Freeware).

MfG
Daniel


----------

